# Lab Result help! Please



## cac1983 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi Everyone! any information would be helpful. I am going crazy researching stuff and I can't find anything really definitive. I have a follow up with my endo next week who is on vacation. She is also very difficult to talk with and dismissive of my symptoms when I first saw her.

I've had *all the symptoms *of being hypo for years. In the past two months I began losing huge amounts of hair. Extremely excessive amounts which prompted me to see several specialists. I was on a thyroid medication during pregnancy (4 years ago). my tsh was elevated but I don't remember the numbers.

I have been asking over and over for thyroid testing and always felt I had it but my tsh were always in range. my mom was diagnosed with hashi's at 50 and my dad with graves disease 10 years ago. my sister also has graves.

anyways here are my labs - am 31 y/o female

TSH 4.08 (0.40-4.50)

T4, free 0.9 (0.8-1.8)

thyroid peroxidase antibodies 13 (<9)

thyroglobulin antibodies 1 (< or = 1)

exactly one year ago my TSH was 1.99

any input would be very gratefully appreciated!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi there. Could you please post your lab's ranges for those results? (The Free T4 range is especially important.) Ranges might be in parentheses next to your results, or they might say "Reference Range..."


----------



## cac1983 (Aug 27, 2015)

no problem I just added them! Thank you!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks!

Your TSH is higher than most would prefer (and it's higher than what many believe is or should be the upper end of the range, which is 3.0). And your Free T4 is very low, barely within range. Both of these results indicate hypothyroid which can be treated with Synthroid or other similar drugs, and your results justify a starter dose (probably 25 micrograms to start with).

You have a small amount of antibodies...probably not enough to cause alarm, but something to keep an eye on.

I wish you had Free T3 results to go along with these labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

Welcome!! You need an ultra-sound of your thyroid and also these 2 tests should shed some light.

Get a Free T3 test also!

Your family's medical history dictates in-depth testing and ultra-sound.

Welcome!


----------



## cac1983 (Aug 27, 2015)

with the symptoms I've had and the recent major hair loss I am really hoping that my endo believes I should be on medications but she was very dismissive in my initial meeting with her.

I also have some other abnormal labs from other doctors including a positive ANA which was 1:640 (ref range 40)

I will ask her to do t3 but I don't know if she will. I don't understand why an endocrinologist wouldn't do all thyroid tests??? I mean why only do a couple of them. This was the first time anyone even tested me for PTO.

I am looking at seeing a naturopath because I'm just having a hard time getting any where with traditional doctors.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey there -

You're T4 is really low and you really need a free T3 test to see what's going on with that. From my own experience TSH can be "in range" but your T4/T3 aren't.

If your doctor won't do the other tests you need can you afford to have them done at an outside lab? I can't tell you how much these would cost in your area but it might be something to look into.

My own Endo would not like that T4 number and he dislikes if I am at the very bottom of the range. It might be time to seek out another Endo and/or GP that pays attention to both the low labs and your family history. Catching it early will save a lot of pain later on.

Sadly after all the specialists I've had to deal with over the years I have to say Endo's are the worse and it takes a while to find one who seems to pay attention. It's like thyroid issues aren't exciting enough or important enough to pay attention to until it get's really bad. Before I had my surgery I had an Endo do an ultrasound and proclaim everything fine and that my "small TSH problem" (it was around 20 at the time I believe) wasn't all that important. He told me how he had patients that were 200 and that's when I should worry. I saw the surgeon next and you can read my sig to see how that surgery went.

I highly encourage you to find another doctor that listens and investigates what's wrong. You aren't alone in this experience either so don't give up hugs1


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*From what my doctor has told me and also Dr. Mercola and some other wise MDs, TSH doesn't tell us much of anything. FT4 and FT3 and reverse T3 are the most important tests. Also the antibodies test.*


----------

